
Heuristics for mobile design - danw
http://www.smallsurfaces.com/2007/08/heuristics-for-mobile-design/
======
iamwil
Link to the actual paper:

[http://www.giantant.com/publications/mobile_context_model.pd...](http://www.giantant.com/publications/mobile_context_model.pdf)

None of the stuff the paper says is a surprise if you've given any thought to
mobile space before. But it always helps to lay them out literally. I think
that many people realize that mobile platform is poised to be great, but no
one's really figured out how to go about it, in addition to it not being as
open.

The number one thing I think is important is what was pointed out in #1 in the
paper--that all mobile interactions are highly personal. They're viewed as an
extension of self, and always on a person. Therefore, any mobile application
that fails to be actually courteous to the owner will fail, and fail
miserably.

